# Help with screen top for bowfront!



## pzuzu (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello,

I am extremely close to being done with my 29g bowfront construction. I was hoping someone could give me some pointers on making a screen top for this tank. I have been unable to locate any screen tops or glass tops for that matter. My 29g bowfront is not the same dimensions as your typical 29g bowfront, unfortunately. I bought it used and had no idea this would be the case. Anyway, it was a good deal so I couldn't pass it up.

I have constructed it backward. Meaning, the bowfront is actually the background. I thought this would be a really cool effect and actually save a lot of surface area for the creatures since they will spend most of their time in the back than in the front. So far it's looking really good. I was a little worried about this decision, but as it came together I had more faith in having made the right decision.

Another reason why I did this was because if all else failed, I figured I could use velcro tape around the back half of the tank (unsightly) and then buy a glass lid for a 24" tank and use one of those panes for the front. I should also mention this tank won't be housing frogs but two crested geckos. I got them when they were babies a few months ago and need a new home. They keep asking me how it's coming along cuz they're getting a bit cramped in their 10g tall home. Luckily, they have been taking their time growing. I figured I got at most two more months to be done.

Anyhow, I'm looking for tips on making a screen top since I don't wanna fully cover their home in glass. I would prefer a 50/50 screen/glass concept cuz of the plants I'll be keeping in there. It does have a water feature.

So far the only idea I've got is to use my PetScreen as a screen. This is made up of polyester wrapped in vinyl. I was thinking about making it as big as 3/4 of the tank and then wrapping the rim in velcro tape and the underside of the screen. Then getting a pane of glass and inserting it underneath the screen so that it sits in between the rim and the screen. Come feeding time, I just slide the glass black. For maintainance I can just pull the screen off the velcro.

Also, I will have a 65w CF light on top of this, so heat is also a concern. Will my vinyl screen tolerate it? Or should I look for other material?

One other concern is that I'll need a spot for my water feature piping to go in and out of the tank and the cable for an underwater thermostat. I guess this can be resolved with tiny punctures into the screen? I am hoping to avoid exposing the polyester, however. I could always singe the tips with a lighter.

Sorry for the ramble, but any help, advice, or pointers would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Fernando


----------



## mascencerro (Jan 17, 2007)

for the screen, are you referring to something like http://www.flexiscreens.com/ is done? Its basically just the screen with velcro around the edges.

if you're looking for something more permanent, it might be possible to get some romex, get make the frame from it, cut the screen to fit, cut a slit in the edge of the romex, silicone inside and insert the frame into the slit.

I'm not sure exactly how wonderful you could make the romex look, I just found that suggestion when searching for formable window frame.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Dave put together a really good tutorial on how we usually do screened sections of tanks:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=22409
This technique can easily be adapted to the top of a tank, and if you're really good, even curved parts (maybe).


----------



## mascencerro (Jan 17, 2007)

the problem with that method, unless you make some form of crude and really slow rollformer, the frame wont curve, it will just bend and possibly break, and the groove the screen fastens to will crush.

that, and the corners wont match up. they're 90 degree, he'll need more like a 100 degree +/- for 2 of the corners.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

It all depends on where he puts the screen. Since the back of his tank is the curved section, it wouldn't make much sence to put the screen back there. This leaves the middle and the front which would both be retangular.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

do something like this.


----------



## pzuzu (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey...thank you guys for the replies. I really like the wood idea, but cutting a piece of wood to fit those dimensions sounds a little tough. I'm really thinking about going with the screen and velcro tape I once saw at office depot. It was heavy duty velcro, not just standard velcro, so I think perhaps this might do the trick. I guess my main concern with that is just the 65w CF. I'm not sure I can use my vinyl screen under that type of lighting cuz it might prove to be a too hot. 

Please let me know your opinion on this.

Also, this tank came with a plastic lid. So I was thinking also going along with the wood idea but cutting off the legs from the plastic lid and maybe gluing it over the curve section of the back...even still I don't know if that plastic can take the hit.

All I know is that I use a 65w CF on a fish tank, and the back of the glass lid, the plastic part, is completely warped, all curved up in different places and no longer able to attach itself to the glass. I could just avoid placing the light directly above the screen and just use screen for that small section, then glass for the rest. But I'm trying to keep in mind this will be the future home of crested geckos and not dendrobates, which means more ventilation and slightly less humidity. But if anyone thinks otherwise, please correct me. Also, I have to allow openings for the water feature's intake/outlet piping and underground thermostat cable.

Thanks again!


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

you can cut the wood fairly easy with a jigsaw or a rotary saw.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I’m making a Cryptocoryne and Anubias viv out of a 7 gallon bow front. In order to keep the front glass somewhat clear, I intend on covering the bowed part of the top with nylon window screen. I’ve thought about the best way to do this, and my plan is, simply, to silicone the screen along the bowed part of the frame. I’m going to use a 1” X the length of the tank piece of glass to complete the screen’s frame. Again, I’m simply going to silicone the screen in place. I think that If I go slowly (just tacking small sections of screen down with silicon and using clamps to tighten the screen), I can get a nice tight looking screened off portion in the front top of the tank. Obviously, this very front section will not open (it will be silconed in plece). I will make the rest of the top out of two pieces of glass, and use piano hinges (see joshsfrogs.com) to make a tight (hopefully fungus gnat proof) top. Maybe I’ll do a journal. I have to start cleaning that tank out, as it had diseased fish in it (killifish with glugea = bad, bad, bad). I’ve let the tank sit dry for over a month now. If I have time later today, maybe I’ll fill it with acidified chlorox.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I had to bring this topic up from the dead to ask...how does a bowfront tank look like backward? The logistics of making a curved screen vent are just to much to overcome....but to make a vent for the back would be relatively simple.


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

For my bowfront I used mdf to creat the shape of the top of the tank. Then I cut holes where I wanted the screen to be. Mdf is super easy to cut and is cheap. Sanded it, painted it black and was good to go.

You could try turning around the bow front, but you are paying extra for that curved look. If you rotate it to the back, you are hiding what you paid extra for. Perhaps you could trade or sell it and get a normal shape?


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I have the same bow front for my Terribulis. I chose to put screen toward the front of the tank (the bowed part) so that it would put some air flow across the front of the tank to stop the condensation.
I am sorry I can't tell you exactly what I used but basically I went to the hardware store and got 2 pieces of plastic angle and put them back to back. The glass went on one side of the angle and the mesh screen (mosquito netting) went on the other side of the angle.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Wow...that is exactly what I need to do! So you don't remember what the pieces were called?

I guess I could trade it for a exo-terra or a tall terrarium tank of some sort. The red eyes would appreciate extra height and the folks would appreciate the reduction in the amount of floorspace used. :lol:


----------

